# 1989 Robinson pro Bmx component question



## 1937Zenith (Nov 15, 2021)

Just picked up this 1989 pro model. It’s what I had as a kid growing up but I cannot remember what brake setup belongs on this bike. I think it was rear only but any idea what model caliper/ lever I should be looking for?


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 15, 2021)

I think Dia Comp 901 on the rear

@birdzgarage would probably know for sure...


----------



## PennyPrince (Nov 15, 2021)

Sweet pick up, on brakes @Lonestar  is pretty spot on,  but he is right @birdzgarage  would be the one to confirm.  

Dia-Compe MX901 rear brake


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 15, 2021)

Honestly I'm not sure . after 86 everything changed. Robinson was sold to gt and they were offered as complete bikes for the first time.when chuck robinson owned it,they sold frames,forks,bars and seatposts only.race bikes to be built with high end components of your choice. no completes.im just not familiar with bmx after 86 87 when I quit racing and found girls.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 15, 2021)

901s are earlier,84 85 released. I'm sure by 89 there was some hot new product out.maybe diacompe fs or odyssey.whatever gt and dyno was using at that time more than likely as they were sharing parts by now.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 15, 2021)

Very kool bike tho,looks clean


----------



## 1937Zenith (Nov 15, 2021)

I appreciate all the feedback thank you! I found another 89 that had close ups and seemed to be original and it has an ACS Boa on it. May just build it up with whatever high end parts I want but def want to do a period correct build no repops or mismatches


----------



## 1937Zenith (Nov 15, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> Very kool bike tho,looks clean



Thanks I appreciate it, really excited to start piecing it together. Just gonna be hard waiting out for parts to pop up at a reasonable price haha. I sold a dyno detour I had and made quite a decent profit and decided to splurge on the Robinson frame. Like I said it is exactly what I had growing up but back in the late 90s my brother took it upon himself to roll it out on garbage day! Still give him crap till this day


----------



## PennyPrince (Nov 15, 2021)

Enjoy the build, part of the enjoyment is the building process. 

Look at bmxmuseum.com you should be able to find original parts on there.


----------

